# Skeleton Hands



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

So.............. whos got a method for making skeleton hands?
Life like ones to go on some props.
Post me up some pics and give me an idea of what you used.
Thanks!:jol:


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Jabborwacky I use the Zombietronix site to calculate the size of the hands. I use wire, airline tubbing for the bones, latex and cotton to create hands.
Here's a pic of a set of hands I did a couple years ago.
Hope this helps.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

I used a plastic mold from big lots hands...cut them in half and then used hot glue ti fill it. then painted them white and stained them and added moss.
these take alot of glue. (thanks for reminder Dave) ..I also added wire from the palms to the fingers
http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=36&pictureid=368

each plastic hand you cut in half will make a set of hands


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Lilly said:


> I used a plastic mold from big lots hands...cut them in half and then used hot glue ti fill it. then painted them white and stained them and added moss.
> these take alot of glue.
> http://www.hauntforum.com/picture.php?albumid=36&pictureid=368


nice hands, "Hot Glue Queen" Lilly! They look fantastic.

You can also put wire in the fingers of this mold and fill with Greatstuff for a somewhat poseable hand.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

I start with stem cells and a dna tag for which hand you want (left or right) and then place the whole thing in a nutrient broth solution for about 60 days. Or did you mean prop hands?

For prop hands I use about the same method that BC uses and mount onto pvc tube for the fore arm with smaller tubing for the second bone.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Dave Im glad you wrote about the wire I added that to mine I completely forgot ..


----------

